# Htc one



## jaythenut (Apr 14, 2013)

Where's the htc one m7 thread can't find it anywhere why??


----------



## JesseTron (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking for this as well. Just picked mine up today.


----------



## Sushibagel (Mar 29, 2012)

Was hoping for a link setting mine up now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

There is an unofficial AOKP port (from Roman, of all people) in the AOKP unofficial ports thread. Other than that, there's really not much going on yet with this device that I've even found on some of the other dev sites.

Most of the ROMs and kernels that exist elsewhere for this device are still buggy as heck (including Roman's AOKP).

I am pretty sure dev will speed up quickly on these once the restocking issues get settled. Mine itself was a battle to get a hold of.

Hopefully we'll see a forum here soon and we'll also get some unlock/relock (100% stock) goodies. I cannot really justify throwing the warranty out the window on this thing quite yet. Need a return-to-stock solution before I jump in and get my hands dirty.

FWIW: Roman's One is, I believe a T-mob version.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

So 5 months and still no HTC One section. Shocking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Look under popular devices. The HTC One section is there. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

